
Every single thing you see is future trash - robg
http://believermag.com/issues/201009/?read=interview_nagle
======
acabal
Whenever I'm making a purchase, I try to think about whether or not I'll still
want to use that item in a few years. The way many of us buy new gadgets and
throw them in the trash the second the next generation comes out scares me.
Food and biodegradables will disappear over time, but the cell phones and
laptops we toss in the trash for that next version of Android or iOS will sit
in landfills forever, or until someone in a third world country melts it down
in a home-made crucible. Even recycling electronics is a gamble--when I went
to visit an HP recycling center 5 years ago, they admitted that much of what
they reclaim stays in storage or goes otherwise unused because it's not cost-
effective. (Maybe things have changed since then).

A history professor of mine once said that the legacy the Greeks and Romans
left behind is bronze and marble; the legacy we leave behind will be all
plastic.

~~~
meric
Why would you leave your mobile phone at a recycling center for free?! Sell it
on EBay!

------
pontifier
The future is now... (throws something away)

Seriously though, I was trying to clean up my house a few years ago and over
the summer filled three, 40 cubic yard construction dumpsters full of junk and
my house is still full of junk.

------
julius_geezer
Well, or grist for an archaelogist of the 21+nth century.

------
robotkad
Including this post!

